# Kritik an meinem neuen Design



## _root (6. August 2006)

Nabend an euch alle...

Ich habe vorhin angefangen nen neues Design für meine Seite zu erstellen... 
Jetzt wollte ich fragen was man daran noch verändern könnte. Bin für jede Kritik offen!

Danke und MfG aCid


----------

